# A punch bag to hang off DDOOR ??



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Alright guys, I was on some website last week, and they had punch bags that you can just hang off a door for a small quick workout .. anyone come acrosss one like that ? if so , can ya hook the link up ?

thanks in advance for trying / helping


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

do you mean the actual door because that will rip it apart unless you have an oak door.or end up damaging the hinges.

or do you mean from the arcitrave/door frame, because it will have its limits to the weight that can be attached. Best bet is to find a joist from the ceiling on the ground floor(cant be the loft ceiling as the joists are not as strong as the first floor joists) and attach to that, best to pick a spot close to an outside wall as its got the most strength there.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10001&catalogId=1500001801&productId=1500516375&langId=-1&engine=froogle&keyword=Punch+Bag+Ceiling+Hook&_$ja=tsid:11527%7Ccc:%7Cprd:0103615%7Ccat:Boxing+Equipment

Heres a link for agros ceiling bag, two fixings, but if they dont provide decent fittings, id recommend coach bolts, or maybe if you know a chippy, best asking them about fixings.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:good

I ripped the fixing joist in my shed down with a right hook once - as soon as the bag starts swinging the pressure on the fixing is unreal...P.S if it's next to a door your not gonna get that much benefit, no foot work etc and the bag will hit the wall and and slap back - which aint great, although better than nothing.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

No ..thanks for the help though, I saw a site which had a punchbag you could connect off a door hinge .. it was a small removable one, really basic .. wanted it for my uni room


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

if its a shed, no good, i used on in a garge joist when i was living at my parents and was good enough til they converted it into a games room then i had one outside.

Floor joists in a home are strong enough for the entire top floor so theyre well strong, as long as you used decent fixings, ie pre-drill if going into wood so you wont split the timber, where ever it may be.

If you hang it off a single door hinge i cant see how that can work, when you need three equally space hinges for a door that weights less than 10kg.


----------



## wingnut4 (Jul 22, 2009)

I have mine hanging of my door. I bought one of those shin up bars and just slide it on it. Easy


----------

